# Laptop Battery Health Check



## Asus Mobile

NHC will do it plus other cool stuff. It is free.


----------



## cavin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz* 
I'm looking for software or a program that can check the Battery Health of my laptop. Poor health = low charge capacity. My laptop is a dell inspiron 1420. Sorry if this is in the wrong section.

The Notebook Hardware Control (NHC) can do it.
dell inspiron 1420 battery


----------

